# The brain/gut connection



## Nats (May 24, 2010)

Hello everyone, my first post!I was diagnosed with IBS as well as microscopic colitis a few months ago (result of a colonoscopy).It really all started a little over a year ago with the sudden death of my Mother.Before that, I was fairly normal, with one or 2 nice solid BM's every morning.The very day my Mom died, all that went to hell, I was "regular" but my BMs were "urgent" (get to the toilet NOW) and allliquid under pressure of gas.I assumed it was the trama of my Moms death, but it did not go away as the months passed. I lived on Immodium I dontknow how long until I finally decided this was out of hand and went to a Doc.We tried Nortriptyline and Lialda first. That only worked for a few days. Now I am on Entocort (the usual 3 caps a day) andAlign brand probiotic. I have even started a daily "poop" diary!! LOL!The Entocort and probiotic are showing good signs, but too early to tell, to often I get better under a theropy for a week orso, than I go back !I am sure you have all read at least some of the research papers on the "brain/gut" connection, and everyone knows whathappens to our stomach under a very stresfull situation.I am wondering if the trama of my Moms death has caused a "chemical imbalance" and re-wired my body?I know everyone is different, and what may work for me could spell disaster for someone else.Can anyone relate to my situation or maybe some helpfull advise?I am a 57 YO male, and otherwise in good health. Also, my Mom had colitis (much worse, with pain, diarrhea, etc).In keeping a daily diary, i can see that it does not matter what I eat, there is no patern. I do know I can not eat rawfiber or apples with the skin or I will be doubled over in pain the next day!!If you are now taking a probiotic and have tried several types, what is working for you?Also, are you having any luck with taking a prebiotic with your probiotic?Gee, I never would have thought I would end up on a forum like this one, but I take some comfort in the fact thatyou folks are out there, and exchanging your ideas







Sorry for the long post folks, but its my first, so had to lay down all my info


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Nats and welcome~Firstly, my sincerest sympathy on the passing of your mother last year... I am your age, and have had IBS since 1983 - my first episode that I really remember was also a death in the family - though I dont know if there is a cause=effect, I do know that IBS has a very strong brain-gut connection and there are many studies showing this.If you read my journey link below you will see that the only thing that worked after years of suffering, was a brain-gut treatment - I came to this BB in 2000 and was nearly housebound with severe IBS-D - and after trips to Mayo Clinic, tons of meds, both RX and supplements, diets, homeopathic, you name it, I was on it - and nothing lasted long-term, if at all - When I came here, (to this BB) some folks suggested I look into clinical hypnotherapy - which at the time I thought was 'nuts' but at that point, I was desparate, so I used the IBS Audio Program, which was developed in England, and is used by many people here - (since 1998) and after three rounds, I was really helped by it.There are many clinical trials/studies on the positive and encouraging results of this treatment - and so you are not alone in what you have mentioned above at all.In addition to being a moderator, I also volunteer my time to help with folks with their journey using this program - it is not a cure or a fast fix - it is a process - but for the vast majority of folks who try it , they do see relief. Given your situation, perhaps you may want to take a peek at the info.If you have any questions, you can call for free (if you are in the US/Canada) 1-877-898-2539 and they will answer any concerns you may have. Take a peek at http://www.ibscds.com for more information also, and read my links below. We have an entire forum dedicated to mind-body, and you can take a peek at how it has helped folks.Again, welcome to the forum! Take care and do feel free to ask us any questions. All the best to you....


----------



## Nats (May 24, 2010)

Thank you very much for the kind words.What you are saying sounds interesting, but I need to give my Doc (who is actually considered a greatGastrointerologist) and proven medical science a chance before delving into uncharted waters.There is alot of hype and missinformation on the net about IBS, and most of it is touted by self proclaimed"experts" and not medical doctors. Most of them trying to sell their products but make their advertising looklike its clinical and scientific, complete with hyped, edited or plain phoney user comments and testimonials.Please dont take this the wrong way, I am not implying any of this to you or this forum, I am simply sayingthat if a person has IBS, nothing should replace seeing your doctor.These forums are great for providing moral support and exchanging our experiences, but we are not doctors,and cant diagnose and prescribe for other people. As a scientist myself I understand that there is a point of no return, where everything known has been tryed and failed, but I have faith in the scientific method, and it has never failed me.Indeed, much of IBS is a mystery, and the answer could very well end up being something that has no clinicalsupport whatsoever.I have found herbs (legal) that doctors have never heard of, yet worked for me when all their medications failed.For example, I am using 7-hydroxymitragynine, which is the major alkaloid of mitragyna speciosa (kratom) tocontrol anxiety after all meds (some addictive and dangerous) had failed.In this country, I dont know any MD's who have ever even heard of this herb.BTW, kratom is also used to control diarrhea.I have only just started my battle with IBS, and I have alot still to learn, but something out there is going to work,and I am going to find it







Thanks again cookies4marilyn for your thoughtful post


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

You are very welcome. I too went through years of trial and error with meds, etc. I was trained in a college affiliated with Mayo Clinic and was diagnosed with IBS there and incorrectly treated at the time (1993 - the well-known gastro there at that time told me later in 2005 that they no longer treat IBS the way she did then) , after having had several gastroenterologists, internists, etc. In no way should anyone not see their gastroenterologist for a diagnosis and treatment of IBS - having been on this BB for 10 years now, my journey goes through high reliance on physicians - who were not able to treat me successfully.I will have to look into kratom, I have not heard of it either, but I am always open to learning about new methods.As for your comments, since you made them in response to my post, I must tell you that clinical hypnotherapy is far from unchartered waters. A protocol for IBS was originally developed in England in 1984 by Dr. Peter Whorwell, a well known gastroenterologist and researcher. He and other researchers are aware of the program I mentioned. The University of North Carolina has a protocol that has been researched as well. There are listings of all the clinical studies done well over 20 years of the method's high success rate. The program I mentioned is provided with no profit at this time, in fact, development was private, and if it did not help the vast majority of folks, that would be easily found via cyberspace. And while there are those who are not helped, that is true of other treatment methods too.But again, IBS does, as you initially suggested above, have a strong brain-gut component, and CBT and clinical hypnotherapy are the two methods specifically shown to address this.All the best to you in your journey... I wish you well.


----------



## lindylou8 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi nats, and everyone. I will be starting entocort tomm. and was wondering if you were having any problem with side effects? I have taken prednisone in the past, and had good luck with it, but GI doc decided on this one. I have crohns-colitis, gerd, hiatal hernia, and IBS-D. I have had the ibs for MANY years, but was not chronic for a long time. As far as probiotics go, I have been taking florastor, but it is a little expensive. I take hyoscyamine for the cramping, usually the sublingual. For a long time I didnt think stress affected my ibs, but have discovered it does, so when I get stressed, I do the breathing excerises. Well, I hope to hear from you, and others who are taking entocort, as to how it is working. I hope everyone is having a pain free day! Linda


----------



## HealthMaster (Jun 12, 2010)

That's sad to know. How long have you been into that situation?


----------

